# g20 seats



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

will the 96 g20 leather seats fit on my 95 200sx se-r with no problems??? i'm gettin' a good deal on a pair and just wanna know if any of yall has done this swap. thanks.

Ben


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

since the g20 has the same chasis as your se-r does i think you'll have no prob doing this. plus i've heard of other people doin this too.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, the G20 chassis (P10 and P11) and the B14 chassis are NOT related. I know P10 seats take a little work to make them fit (redrilling one bracket), and they do not flip forward, since they're 4-door seats.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

thanks samo, now im going to study on my chasis codes...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmm i wonder how much work is needed. these leather buckets are only being sold for $125 a pair. definitely worth it considering there's no rips. i'll prolly try it out myslef b4 buying it. thanks for the info guys.

Ben


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

At that price it would be worth just getting them now, and then if they does'nt work, have some new brackets fabricated.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Brackets are the easy part... finding a pair of good condition leather seats for $125 is not. BUY the seats


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

what seats would actually fit a 95 200sx ser with no mods, besides stock of course?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 SE-R seats, NX2000 seats, lots of aftermarket seats.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

any leather?......maybe 240sx or 300z?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i heard the g20 seats fit b13's fine. maybe it'll fit on my se-r


Ben


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I know P10 G20 seats do not perfectly fit the B13. The inside rear bracket does not line up. It's only off by about an inch, but you're not going to be able to force it. You could make it work by drilling a new hole and usiing a nut and bolt, though.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmmm thanks for the info. i think it's time to bust out the welders for brackets

Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nismo20SER said:


> *any leather?......maybe 240sx or 300z? *


 If I remember correctly, some B13 SE-Rs had leather seats. it was a very rare option, but if you're lucky, you may find a pair.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

where are you gettin that crazy ass deal on those seats. please let me know if you can get more at that price. later


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *where are you gettin that crazy ass deal on those seats. please let me know if you can get more at that price. later *


 Yes please let us know
Thanks


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

Yea thoes seats sound nice i was thinking about do a seat swap but didnt know what kinds i see that the nx 2000 seats work but the g20 sounds nice.Where can i get the seat the g20 or nx2000?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
car-part.com is the easiest place, but it is hard to find local. Truth is if you call around locally you`ll find them, but car-parts places are horrible to call. Yo`ll end up getting more questions from them then you have about their part.

Seth


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

this guy's local. i bought my courtesy bpipe and exhaust from him. the seats do need a motor though so maybe that's why it's so cheap.

Ben


----------

